# Blah..bad stomach day.



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

Today was my third day of school, and my stomach killed. I held in diarrhea basically all day. I couldn't go home, I just had to much to be there for. I would have had too much to make up. And I was afraid to go in case it made it worse. Thankfully the pain only came in waves, so I would just pinch myself whenever I was hurting, not that it helped much. I have marks on my finger from where I was pinching myself, though.And then I get home, and its not even real diarrhea! Its a loose-ish, solid-ish stool, but it hurt like diarrhea. Grrr, I better get diarrhea later, cause if not all the pain was for nothing.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Whenever I was in HS I used to get some cramps during class and unlike college, you're kind of stuck there unless you want to announce to the class you have cramps and need to leave. Have you talked to your counselor at school about this? Sometimes if they know of your condition, and you have a Doctor's note, they will be much more lenient. Good luckAndrea


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

Iknow exactly how you feel...i hate it when you feel sick in class, but you're stuck. The worst though, is when you actually do go to the bathroom, and then you come back to class, and you have to go again, but you can't because you just went and you'll make a big scene if you get up again. Idk about your school,but they make the teacher sign a pass to let you go to the bathroom(which is where the big scene takes place cuzu have to stop theteacher andmake them fill it out)but i talked about it with the school nurse and she made me a discrete little bathroom pass so that i can just go when i really need to.(she also emailed my teachers telling them to let me go when i wanted)I'd talk to the nurse and see what she can do.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Andrea yup:Whenever I was in HS I used to get some cramps during class and unlike college, you're kind of stuck there unless you want to announce to the class you have cramps and need to leave. Have you talked to your counselor at school about this? Sometimes if they know of your condition, and you have a Doctor's note, they will be much more lenient. Good luckAndrea


--i also agree that the doctor's notething is a good idea. B/c when i first got ibs, i had missed so much school, the doctor wrote a note to the school nurse explaining my condition,so she put me on the chronic illness list (which basically means,if you're having a horrible ibsday and just can't bear to come to school, the day won't count for yourtotal absences.) oh and i also do the pinching thing too.


----------

